# New sidewalk machine this year



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

So I asked the company that I sub a my equipment out to if they would pay for a toy I wanted to buy and they said go for it!!!!! 2010 polaris ranger with fully enclosed cab, all glass windows, heat with defrost, heavy duty front springs, and oh yeah, boss vxt!!!!!

http://s1084.photobucket.com/albums/j406/hardwoodcd/polaris ranger/


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm confused you sub your equipment to them and they bought it Or you bought it for them to sub it out.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

ponyboy;1424133 said:


> I'm confused you sub your equipment to them and they bought it Or you bought it for them to sub it out.


I bought it, they keep it busy. I was just saying I would rather someone else pay for my toys!!! Sorry for the confusion! Casey


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Now m just jealous 
You get youse it when t is not used for snow


----------

